# CharGriller Akorn



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2013)

I have always been a fan of offset smokers but my wife talked me into buying an Akorn. She said I was old and broken down and worked too hard at cookin with the offsets!

Anyway, I bought one and I have to say, that thing is awesome. We considered a BGE but, the cost was a budget buster for us so the Akorn seemed to be the next best thing. I have done two cooks now and I am well please with it's performance and the charcoal economy. I did an all day cook on it yesterday with one load of charcoal. Nice! I did ribs, chicken, a fattie, cedar planked salmon, shrimp and corn on the cob, all on the Akorn.Here are some pics.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 8, 2013)

I've never heard of the acorn. Do you have any pics of the whole unit?


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 8, 2013)

This is it I think:


----------



## pacanis (Apr 8, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> This is it I think:


 
Looks more like an egg than an acorn, but I guess egg was taken 

Interesting unit. I like it.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2013)

FrankZ said:


> This is it I think:


 
Yep that is it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2013)

Now I'm really hungry...looks fantastic PM!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it metal or ceramic like a komodo?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Is it metal or ceramic like a komodo?


 
Insulated Metal.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 8, 2013)

There are a lot of nifty features this has. I really like the way you can lift the center of the grilling grate out to stir or add more charcoal. And the swivel warming grate is cool, too. And one youtuber (and I'm sure others) added a charcoal grate to those brackets right below the Akorn's grate to bring the heat up higher. 
It seems the main beef with it is that greasy foods can run down the side due to the shape and soak the gasket on the ash trap. Plus things aren't airtight down in that area, but that seems like something that can be adapted to or worked around.

I like this thing. I'm just not sure I need it 
Maybe if I didn't already have a vert smoker...

How much room is between the warming rack and the dome lid in the center?


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2013)

What a neat little beastie!  Great pics, Paymaster!


----------

